# is this



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

cage big enough for rats.. it seem small to me with me having such a huge one.. 
Preloved | degu/rat or small animal cage for sale in Wigan, Lancs, UK

Im gutted I just missed a parrot cage that was 5'3" tall on ebay over £2.00 grrr


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

it dont sound very big


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

> width 25cm depth 17.5 height 27.5


if those measurements are right its not even big enough for a hamster


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Rat cage on eBay (end time 27-Feb-11 19:10:21 GMT)

This is in west yorkshire, not sure if it's near you.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe double check with them that they haven't put the measurements in cm by mistake, instead of inches. 
If that really is the size though then it's an incredibly small cage, not suitable for anything really.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Cherpi said:


> Rat cage on eBay (end time 27-Feb-11 19:10:21 GMT)
> 
> This is in west yorkshire, not sure if it's near you.


Im in warry so decided I could go up to about £70.00 for a cage where I dont have to travel far.. i had seen it..

Now anyone have a full preloved account.. I need to send a message..  I found another parrot cage and the owner is saying the bars are too big for her rats.. I just need to know the spacing and find out what offer they will take cash wise as they are after a swop for a rat cage.. 
Im viewing the same cage on ebay in widness and the bars seem fine to me but who knows they maybe be big.. My current parrot cage has about an inch width and I reckon I could go a couple of mm more.. Cause I have the doors open most of the time anyway..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

This doesn't look very big either.. ?

furet xl rat cage on eBay (end time 27-Feb-11 14:24:04 GMT)


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Furet XLs are nice cages  It's dimensions are 80 x 75 x 87 cm


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

siberiankiss said:


> Furet XLs are nice cages  It's dimensions are 80 x 75 x 87 cm


But that aint very big is it? Thats less than a meter in length.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

And what do you guys reckon to these? 
3 tier ferret rat chinchilla cage cages hutches on eBay (end time 27-Feb-11 19:08:38 GMT)


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

or this.

SKY CAGE RATS FERRET DEGU AND CHINCHILLA EXTRA LARGE on eBay (end time 27-Feb-11 14:10:21 GMT)


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Nah, Furet XL is a really good cage (and flatpacks too!). It is big enough for about 6 rats. 8 at a maximum. I have a Furet Plus (the smaller version) as a holiday cage - I really do like it. 

That second to last cage you linked to is a Critter 3. I hate the Critter cages - they smell, the access is poor, the doors are crap and the base isn't deep enough. I dislocated my shoulder cleaning my old one out as it is just so BLOODY IMPOSSIBLE to do anything with. I hate it. Don't ever consider it! :thumbup: The last cage you linked to is a Critter 3 imitation and is just as bad, if not worse.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

siberiankiss said:


> Nah, Furet XL is a really good cage (and flatpacks too!). It is big enough for about 6 rats. 8 at a maximum. I have a Furet Plus (the smaller version) as a holiday cage - I really do like it.
> 
> That second to last cage you linked to is a Critter 3. I hate the Critter cages - they smell, the access is poor, the doors are crap and the base isn't deep enough. I dislocated my shoulder cleaning my old one out as it is just so BLOODY IMPOSSIBLE to do anything with. I hate it. Don't ever consider it! :thumbup: The last cage you linked to is a Critter 3 imitation and is just as bad, if not worse.


And what about this..

indoor guinea pig / rabbit cage on eBay (end time 28-Feb-11 17:42:00 GMT)

I know there isn't really climbing space but I have enough laminate here to make more shelves.. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ferplast-Indo...et_Supplies_Small_Animals&hash=item33654af2f2


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd definitely steer clear of those guinea pig/rabbit cages as they just don't present enough climbing opportunities for rats, I'd only really use those as retirement or hospital cages for larger girls or boys (bar spacing could be an issue)
I've got a 2 tier Critter type cage & it's OK for use as an emergency cage/hospital cage as it's such a bugger to clean, the only plus is that it flat packs nice & small


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, as has been said, the one level cages aren't great. Rats are great climbers, it keeps them fit and they enjoy it.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> I'd definitely steer clear of those guinea pig/rabbit cages as they just don't present enough climbing opportunities for rats, I'd only really use those as retirement or hospital cages for larger girls or boys (bar spacing could be an issue)
> I've got a 2 tier Critter type cage & it's OK for use as an emergency cage/hospital cage as it's such a bugger to clean, the only plus is that it flat packs nice & small


Well as an inbetweener I might have to get one..  til I can find a suitable cage for them


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Im hoping I get this.. 

Large Parrott / Bird Cage on eBay (end time 01-Mar-11 14:47:17 GMT)

there is one on preloved as well but I can't send the person a message.. I need a full preloved account..


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a Preloved account and can contact on your behalf. 

How many rats does the cage need to be big enough for?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

siberiankiss said:


> I have a Preloved account and can contact on your behalf.
> 
> How many rats does the cage need to be big enough for?


problem solved MOM:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

siberiankiss said:


> I have a Preloved account and can contact on your behalf.
> 
> How many rats does the cage need to be big enough for?


4.. My current holds over 13 but I have seven in.. I am looking to split the group... But I only want a big cage for full time... I have my cage open most of the time so they can some out onto the sofa and have a tootle around.. 

My current cage.. and it isn't bare now.. I have laminate flooring making different levels for them.. And various other bits and bobs including 4 hammck which my youngest cant help but destroy.. :lol:










And am going looking for some hanging baskets the ones you put on the wall.. and am going to get some of them for both cages... think it will cure the youngsters killing the hammocks.. :lol:
I also collect everyones shoe boxes so they have constantly got a nice new one and I fill them with shredded paper and tissue..  They love em..  A good few bird toys ideal for rats..


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

I've just bought a lovely cage off ebay, it's the size of a Jenny, has coated bars and came with extra shelves and tubes. She even gave me a bag of litter, food, bedding, igloos e.t.c all for £45!!!!

I've also got some hanging baskets from the pound shop BARGAIN!!!!!!!!! The boys will love it!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

princesslea said:


> I've just bought a lovely cage off ebay, it's the size of a Jenny, has coated bars and came with extra shelves and tubes. She even gave me a bag of litter, food, bedding, igloos e.t.c all for £45!!!!
> 
> I've also got some hanging baskets from the pound shop BARGAIN!!!!!!!!! The boys will love it!!!


And guess what.. My kids are with there dad right now in the pound shop and he has just rang me to see if I want some hanging baskets for the rats.. I said yes please 5.... He said *5* I said yes I do have 7 rats.. :lol:


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

For seven rats I would go for a Furet XL minimum. An Explorer or SRS (or even Furet Tower) would be a really lovely size.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

siberiankiss said:


> For seven rats I would go for a Furet XL minimum. An Explorer or SRS (or even Furet Tower) would be a really lovely size.


Im not looking at Rat cages.. Just put these up..And wanted opinions on sizes.. Im looking for a Parrot cage. and please read my posts.. you will see I have a more than adequate cage for 7 rats.. and am looking to split them into a 4 and a 3.. 
My rats cage is also open so they have access to the sofa for a tootal as I have already stated.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> problem solved MOM:thumbup:


Yep I just want to watch the one on ebay first see if I can get it.. or what it goes for..


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Im not looking at Rat cages.. Just put these up..And wanted opinions on sizes.. Im looking for a Parrot cage. and please read my posts.. you will see I have a more than adequate cage for 7 rats.. and am looking to split them into a 4 and a 3..
> My rats cage is also open so they have access to the sofa for a tootal as I have already stated.


Sorry I assumed you were looking for a cage :confused1: I also never said you cage isn't adequate. I don't even know what cage you have or it's dimensions.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

siberiankiss said:


> Sorry I assumed you were looking for a cage :confused1: I also never said you cage isn't adequate. I don't even know what cage you have or it's dimensions.


There is a pic on the preious page.. Im looking to split the boys..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I want this.. 

Parrot Cage - Extra Large on eBay (end time 06-Mar-11 19:36:53 GMT)

Too far for me to just bob and get it..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Or what about this one..  Preloved | deluxe 4 tier chinchilla/rat/ferret cage for sale in Liverpool, Merseyside, UK


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Last two cages are great! So you are looking for a large parrot/other cage to split the boys? It is for rats...not a parrot? Sorry I am thick I know! But will help me on my new cage mission!! :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Last two cages are great! So you are looking for a large parrot/other cage to split the boys? It is for rats...not a parrot? Sorry I am thick I know! But will help me on my new cage mission!! :thumbup:


Yeah Im looking for a second large cage so that I can split them.. I have some quiet rats and three that are in your face sort of thing.. the newby's.. well not new now.. but they are very quiet and hide.. so i thought if I put them with Ralph and Sparkie the other quiet two then they will relax a bit and come out more.. 

But then I keep thinking should I put squeaker with Ralph and Sparkie.. Gawd im not sure but anyways.. when I find the right cage.. I will be splitting them.. 
Think I will run up to that aquatic place where I got the other cage from.. :lol; so far I have bought a 3' fish tank from them and parrot cage.. :lol: both used to be used for their own stock.. who knows they might have another.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK will have a loooooook!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

35 miles from u...approx!!

large bird cage / aviary on eBay (end time 05-Mar-11 20:45:43 GMT)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Or

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033518520/cc88288a.html


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Or

Preloved | rodent small animal cage for sale for sale in Manchester, UK


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Or another rat 

Preloved | young male rat and 3tier cage for sale in Manchester, Lancashire, UK


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Love the first one you posted.. But I have to think,.. If its local I can just go and get it..  and pay more.. if its far away then I have to pay less.. Its costing a fortune to run me car at the min with the hike of fuel..  

And when Ebay and sites put its 30 mile im sure its as the crowe flies.. :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Love the first one you posted.. But I have to think,.. If its local I can just go and get it..  and pay more.. if its far away then I have to pay less.. Its costing a fortune to run me car at the min with the hike of fuel..
> 
> And when Ebay and sites put its 30 mile im sure its as the crowe flies.. :lol:


Lol well I google mapped it which said 30 odd miles....but with my geography failing even locally I have no idea!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Lol well I google mapped it which said 30 odd miles....but with my geography failing even locally I have no idea!!


Haha I know it says 10 miles to liverpool from me... and I know it must be more than that..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Haha I know it says 10 miles to liverpool from me... and I know it must be more than that..


Ahhhh....OK....oops!!! :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Ahhhh....OK....oops!!! :lol:


haha Dont worry about it. Im looking in areas of Widnes, Runcorn, st helens, Haydock, northwhich So that kind of area..  That way I can get it myself..


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I still say Furet XL is your best bet. Or even better, a Furet Tower! You can split the tower into two (for the two groups) and then sell the old cage/put it in storage - would save room to just have one splittable cage.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

siberiankiss said:


> I still say Furet XL is your best bet. Or even better, a Furet Tower! You can split the tower into two (for the two groups) and then sell the old cage/put it in storage - would save room to just have one splittable cage.


I like the cage I have thank you.. 

Plus its more than big enough to split.. But I just dont want to..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

How u getting on? xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> How u getting on? xx


I been busy.. so haven't had chance to look since we spoke..  Irl find one.. :lol: It has to be just what I want.. Gonna call at that aquatic center tomos.. and then I have one on ebay to bid for tomorrow..  so if I dont get any look with either will start again..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I been busy.. so haven't had chance to look since we spoke..  Irl find one.. :lol: It has to be just what I want.. Gonna call at that aquatic center tomos.. and then I have one on ebay to bid for tomorrow..  so if I dont get any look with either will start again..


Haha cgae shopping is a chore...but by far the best chore there is  :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Haha cgae shopping is a chore...but by far the best chore there is  :thumbup:


I just keep thinking dont look at too many at once or they will all come up an ir be spoilt for choice...:lol:


----------

